# Sad and confused



## shawnarendall (Oct 4, 2013)

Our 8yr. old German Shepard started throwing up w/diarrhea Tuesday so we took him to the vet yesterday. The vet told us he had a blockage in the intestines from a obstructing mass outside the colon. Paco is having surgery in the a.m. and I am very upset. The vet told me it is more than likely a Hemangiosarcoma. My heart hurts


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

i'm really sorry for your boy. hope surgery goes well


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hoping for a good outcome!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Praying for Paco. I hope surgery turns out well.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry - I hope he comes through it ok.....

Lee


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wishing you and Paco the best.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

So sorry to your boy has to gi through this. Hope all goes well 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you and Paco!
 Kat


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts out to you and Paco. (hugs)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh no, I'm sorry, hoping the surgery goes smooth and Paco feels better quickly.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Praying for a good outcome!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear. Will keep you both in my thoughts. Praying it is not that and he will be home soon.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh how heartbreaking. I am hoping for the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry you and Paco have to go through this. Praying its not Hemangiosarcoma.


----------

